# Spieletest - X 3: Terran Conflict: X3: Terran Conflict im PC Games-Test



## System (24. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663437


----------



## pelcian (24. Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber eine schlechte bewertung. Ich spiel die X-reihe seit es sie gibt und war immer begeistert und konnte nie negative werte finden. Das zeigt mal wieder das wehr auch immer hier getestet hatt keine ahnung von der Materie hatt. Auch finde ich diese PC-Games Wertung von 64 % einfach zu gering ist. Acuh finde ich keine Negativen Werte in diesen Spiel werder eine lahme Story noch unfaire Missionen konnte ich bis jetzt finden. Auch zeigt mir der negative Punkt der das man nur auf Stationen kann das der Tester keine Ahnung hatt. Es ist näh,mlich möglich auch im Weltraum zu speichern, allerdings braucht man dazu diese Bergungsvericherung. Daher sollte man nochmal werten und diesmal ausführlicher.
Es gibt eigentlich keine negativen Werte in diesen Spiel. Auch diese Bewertung von Michael Schnelle ist der absolute Schwachsinn.


----------



## kavoven (24. Oktober 2008)

Erklär das mal einem Spieler, der keine Ahnung hat. Wer X nicht kennt, wird absolut null vorankommen. Und deshalb ist diese Wertung auch absolut gerechtfertig.


----------



## Appache (24. Oktober 2008)

ist in der tat eine schlechte wertung die mir zu subjetiv erscheint. ich dachte schlechte bewertungen bekommen spiele mit zu vielen bugs. nur weil ein spiel einen schweren einstieg, oder schwer zu verstehen ist, muss es noch kein schlechtes sein. eve online braucht auch wochen bis man einigermaßen zurecht kommt und dennoch ein hervorragendes spiel.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ja die X Reihe war noch nie was für einsteiger es richtet sich an Leute die sich mit den Spiel lange beschäftigen wollen man bedenke nur an die vorgänger bevor man das erste große Raumschiff hatte sind wochen ins land gegangen.
Aber die Spiele waren immer ihr Geld wert und es gibt nichts vergleichbares in dieser Kategorie
ich habs noch nicht gespielt aber die bewertung kann unmöglich stimmen das spiel fängt erst an richtig spass zu machen wenn man die ersten raumstationen besitzt.
Und richtige Wirtschaftssimulationen waren noch nie einfach im einstieg wenn sie so Komplex sind.


----------



## Lurelein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

haha crysis mit 3 stunden spiel spass und ohne sinn kriegt über 90%! und ein anspruchvolles sim mit tiefgang und spiel spass für 100std. kriegt so eine Wertung! Amen PCG ...


----------



## unclesam (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 24.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> haha crysis mit 3 stunden spiel spass und ohne sinn kriegt über 90%! und ein anspruchvolles sim mit tiefgang und spiel spass für 100std. kriegt so eine Wertung! Amen PCG ...



Geil  Crysis vs. X3 - nen dämlicheren Vergleich hab ich lange nimmer gelesen  Made my day... 

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Was nutzt dir Tiefgang und Anspruch, wenn der Spielspaß - um den es ja in der Wertung geht - nicht da ist? Ich hab X3 angespielt - und direkt wieder deinstalliert. Sorry, aber sowas ist kein Spiel, sowas ist ein Zustand... Meine Meinung, jeder darf sich eine bilden.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				unclesam am 24.10.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 24.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht es ist kein Spiel für jederman und ich sag zum Glück gibt es noch solche Spiele, nichts gegen diese ich Spring auf die comerzschiene Spiele aber auf dauer nerven die nur X3 fand ich super genial und bei der X reihe muss man nicht Fortlaufend die missionen machen es bringt eigendlich viel mehr erst wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten dann kann man missionen mit ganzen Raumschiffloten bestreiten was meinste wie cool das ist wenn erst 10-20 feindschiffe da sind und dann 3-4 deiner eigenen zerstörer zu deiner position springen und du den feinden 4:1 überlegen bist.
Ich bin der Meinung wer das Spiel nicht mindestens 100h gespielt hat kann garnichts über das gameplay sagen weils erst nach unzähligen stunden zur geltung kommt.


----------



## Dosentier (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Wertung von PCG vollkommen ok.

Da man so ein Spiel und generell jedes Spiel was man testet, ja immer aus einem neutralen Stanpunkt betrachten muss.

Und es wir ja auch ganz klar aufgeführt, das dieses Spiel für Neuligen einen sehr schweren Einstieg bringt usw. .

Daher kann ich das mit der Wertung schon nachvollziehen.

Ansonsten , klar die Leute die sich darüber aufregen , es mag ja sein das es Spass macht, wenn man sich vorher schon mit anderen Teilen befasst hat , aber dennoch muss man immer aus zwei Blickwinkeln so was betrachten . 

Und ich für meinen teil habe auch keine Lust , mir ein Spiel anzutun , wo ich erstmal ne Stunde brauche um zu begreifen wie ich mein Schiff steuere .

Mag für einige Menschen vielleicht das tollste der Welt sein, aber für die Mehrheit wohl eher nicht so .

Ansonsten würde wohl auch ein Spiel wie Crysis keinem wirklich Spaß machen, wenn man vor jedem Kampf, sein Gewehr noch ne Stunde Kalibrieren muss


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pelcian am 24.10.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber eine schlechte bewertung. Ich spiel die X-reihe seit es sie gibt und war immer begeistert und konnte nie negative werte finden. Das zeigt mal wieder das wehr auch immer hier getestet hatt keine ahnung von der Materie hatt.


Weil du nie Kritikpunkte an der X-Serie gefunden hast- was ich schon mal bemerkenswert finde, bedeutet das, dass jemand, der welche sieht keine Ahnung von der Materie hat? 
Ich habe zwar nur X3 gespielt, kann die meisten Kritikpunkte aber nachvollziehen. (die Speicherbeschränkung ausgenommen). Mir hat X3 nach einer frustrierenden Anfangsphase im großen und ganzen zwar auch Spaß gemacht, es gab aber auch eine Menge verbesserungswürdiges. 
Die Wertung erscheint mir zwar auch etwas niedrig, aber X3 verlangt einfach Ausdauer und entfaltet seine Qualitäten später als viele andere Spiele. Deshalb wundert mich diese relativ schlechte Wertung nach einem 20 h Test- auch wegen der offenbar wieder schwachen Kampagne, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Naleida (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Naja die X-Serie ist nunmal nichts für Casual-Gamer, aber wer auch schon andere Weltraum-Simulationen gespielt hat, weiss, dass man meistens so um die 100 Hotkeys im Kopf haben muss und meistens nach 2 Wochen Pause nicht mehr weiß, wie man sein Raumschiff richtig bewegt.
Aber ist doch schön, dass es auch solche Spiele gibt und nicht nur den Konsolenportierungs-Gamepad-10Tasten-Einheitsmist.
Mir hat es zumindest immer Spass gemacht und für viele hundert Stunden gefesselt.


----------



## Stefan1981 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

hmm, ehrlich gesagt ist der Bericht Kostenlos geschrieben. Denke mal das es hier keinen "Bonus" für eine gute Berichterstattung gab^^

X ist nicht für die Masse gemacht, und wer nen Spiel will "Reinlegen, Laden, ballern" kann gerne Shooter weiterspielen. Es gibt solche und solche Spiele. Spiele mit Anforderung an den User und Spiele für die User die einfach nur abschalten wollen und reagieren wollen.

Der Bericht ist sehr Oberflächlich geschrieben. 1,5 Seiten Negative Kritik und ne halbe Seite bissl was zum Handel und etwas Positiver Kritik. 

Ausserdem kann ein Redakteur nicht "Neutral" schreiben, spielt er ein Spiel das ihm nicht so zusagt, gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung weil er sich angepinkelt fühlt.

Find auch gut das der Redaktuer so frei ist zu sagen "deshalb lohnt ein Kauf kaum"...........Herr Schnelle vergisst wohl das X³ TC ein eigenständiges Spiel ist und kein Add-On. Daher muss man das anders sehen und nicht so Oberflächlich. Ein Käufer der den Vorgänger nicht gespielt hat, sieht das ganz anders als ein Käufer der die Vorgänger bereits gespielt hat.

Normal müsste der Redakteur doch bereits Wissen das die Menüs bissl komplizierter sind als ein Fadenkreuz auf ein Ziel zu bewegen und ne Maustaste zu betätigen, oder hat der Herr die Vorgänger nicht gespielt?

Ausserdem werden oben im Bericht Punkte aufgeführt die auch schon im Vorgänger teilweise so waren. Der Mensch darf ruhig mal gefordert werden vom Kopf her, Die Berichte die viele hier einstellen klingen nach dem aktuellen "Ich hab keine Lust zu denken" - Prinzip. Gibt halt Spiele da MUSS man bissl nachdenken und Games wo man sagen kann "Ich schalt die Rübe ab" und baller durch die Gegend......etc.

Neutralität oder Objektivität ist hier schon seit Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden.

mfg

ps. : Immer wieder gut, das Spieler anderer Meinung sind, und man das hier auch sehen kann, siehe die aktuellen 84% für X³ TC.


----------



## Gunhead1234 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mich den Meinungen Einzelner nur anschließen: X-Serie hat defnitiv einen schwierigen Einstieg. Ich habe u.a. auch den Vorgänger gespielt und ich habe eine Weile gebraucht um alles rauszufinden. Dazu in Foren gestöbert und Tipps gesucht. 

Es macht einen Heidenspass sein Imperium aufzubauen, wenn man erstmal den Dreh raus hat. Es gibt soviel verdammt gute Möglichkeiten und die Grafik ist schon ein Augenöffner.

Die Story habe ich selbst bei X3 nicht weit gespielt, weil man ziemlich am Anfang sich bereits das Standing zu einer bestimmten Fraktion storyrechnisch erstmal versaut hat. Folge: kein Handeln mehr in dieser Region möglich.

Dennoch, wenn ich eine Wertung für Neueinstieg geben muss, dann gebe ich PCG recht. Als "Fan" jedoch, der das Spiel (noch) nicht hat würde ich anhand dieses Tests bestimmt im Vergleich zu den anderen Vorgängern eine Wertung mit +15/20% zu den jetztigen geben.

:cheers:


----------



## kavoven (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Um mal das Argument einer aufzugreifen:

Als FAN finde ich den Fritz Schachcomputer auch toll und würde ihm über 90 % geben. Das Ding verdient aber nicht mehr als 60, weil es einfach mal für eine ganz schmale Zielgruppe gemacht wurde. Fertig aus.

Die X Serie hat sich seit X2 nicht weiterentwickelt, abgesehen von graphischen Verbesserungen. Hier und da wurde mal was kleines hinzugefügt, aber im Endeffekt spielt man immer noch das gleiche Spiel, wie zu X2 Zeiten, was damals übrigens 87% glaube ich bekommen hat.

Wenn aber Kritikpunkte aufkommen (und davon gabs nicht zu wenige) und die beim übernächsten Spiel IMMER NOCH NICHT gefixt sind, dann ist so eine Wertung absolut gerechtfertig. Es mag Leute geben, die finden sich drei mal mit dem gleichen Spiel ab. Die Mehrheit aber nicht. Und ganau darauf ist die Wertung meiner Ansicht nach abgestimmt.


----------



## scalelll (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 24.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> haha crysis mit 3 stunden spiel spass und ohne sinn kriegt über 90%! und ein anspruchvolles sim mit tiefgang und spiel spass für 100std. kriegt so eine Wertung! Amen PCG ...



/signed


----------



## Rookster (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ein so komplexes Spiel, das aufgrund seines Spielprinzips mehrere Spieltage Einarbeitungszeit und Ingameentwicklung braucht, um sein volles Potential zu entfalten, sollte eben nicht nur aufgrund der ersten 20 Stunden bewertet werden.
Bei aller Kritik die die X-Reihe verdient, beim Lesen des Tests im Heft hab ich mich schon gewundert ob der Redakteur überhaupt eine Ahnung von der Reihe hat. Vieles von dem "zu kompliziert" Gefasel ist bei einer Simulation einfach fehl am Platz. Da kann man ja gleich "Rome: Total War" mit den Maßstäben von C&C 3 bewerten.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 24.10.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber Kritikpunkte aufkommen (und davon gabs nicht zu wenige) und die beim übernächsten Spiel IMMER NOCH NICHT gefixt sind, dann ist so eine Wertung absolut gerechtfertig. Es mag Leute geben, die finden sich drei mal mit dem gleichen Spiel ab. Die Mehrheit aber nicht. Und ganau darauf ist die Wertung meiner Ansicht nach abgestimmt.


Ich dachte bisher immer, dass Spiele als geschlossenes Einzelprodukt bewertet werden und nicht als Evolutionsstufe mit Bezug auf die vorhergegangenen Ausgaben als handele es sich dabei um Add-Ons. Dann mal fix die einstelligen Bewertungen für die jährlich Ausgaben einiger Serien rausgeholt. 

Spaß beiseite, wenn man das vorherrschende Bild des Durchschnittsspielers als Ausgangslage heranzieht, mag eine solche Bewertung schon in Ordnung sein, auch wenn es abseits der Mitte gelegenen Gruppen deutlich mehr und bessere Unterhaltung bietet als vieles andere. Ich für meinen Teil bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem für 29€ erhaltenen Gegenwert.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 24.10.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal das Argument einer aufzugreifen:
> 
> Als FAN finde ich den Fritz Schachcomputer auch toll und würde ihm über 90 % geben. Das Ding verdient aber nicht mehr als 60, weil es einfach mal für eine ganz schmale Zielgruppe gemacht wurde. Fertig aus.
> 
> ...



Ja aber da die X reihe ein nischenprodukt ist sollte man sie auch dahin gehend testen und vieleicht etwas besser schreiben so in der art für fans der serie ein 80% für neueinsteiger 60% damit kann ich leben wird doch bei anderen serien manchmal auch so gemacht aber generel 60% kann man nicht sagen es hat einfach nur ein schweren einstieg mehr nicht deshalb nur 60% da haben aber viele anderen spiele mit sehr viel schlimmeren bugs bessere bewertungen bekommen.
Und wenn man sich mal das handbuch durchliest weiß man vieleicht auch was man machen muss aber lesen ist heutzutage uncool geworden.
Zumal man alle wichtigen Steuerungen im spiel nachschauen kann in den Steuerungsoptionen was daran so schwer wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, oder soll bei jeder Funktion ein Tooltip erscheinen?
Und wenn ich lese man muss 45min einen pirat folgen was daran so schlimm man stellt das schiff auf autofolgen und kann in der zeit wirtschaft betreiben multitasking ist was tolles.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Man bedenke auch das es kein weltraumaction spiel ist es ist ein Weltraumsimulation wo die eigendlich Story garkeinen so hohen stellenwert hat.
Wenn man also Grafik 80% Sound 80% Steuerung50% Simulation und damit eigendliches Gameplay 80% ,denn es ist ein super wirtschaftssystem das sagte selbst der tester kann es niemals 60% bekommen.
Das wer fast so wie wenn man ein Fussball manager bewertet und selber nicht die geringste ahnung von fussball hat dann würde man das spiel auch viel schlechter bewerten wie wenn man einige spieler kennt und weiß wer gut ist und wer nicht selbst da muss man stundenlang spielerlisten anschauen um entscheidungen treffen zu können wer das nicht investiert wird nicht viel spass damit haben.
Nur gut das es eine Spielerbewertung hier gibt das muss man hoch anrechnen da sieht man wenigstens wie die mehrheit das spiel bewertet die sich auch wirklich für das genre interessiert.


----------



## MrBigX (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 24.10.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 24.10.2008 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handbuch? Brauch ich nicht 
Und überhaupt, in den Steuerungsoptionen nachsehn? Am Ende verlangst Du auch noch, dass ich die ändere, wenn sie mir nicht passen? Das soll mal schön der Entwickler machen, wofür bezahl ich den denn!

...


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 24.10.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 24.10.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe genau ich find die meisten Spiele heutzutage eh viel zu einfach wo sind die tollten games wo man Stundenlang an einen bosskampf gebraucht hat oder sogar mal gefrustet aus gemacht hat klingt jetzt blöd aber das waren meist auch die games die einen in erinnerung geblieben sind, und an die man sich gerne zurückerinnert.


----------



## Raptor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also mir ist der Test zu oberflächlich und weil auch noch Kritikpunkte nicht stimmen ist für mich das Gesamturteil zu schlecht. 
Der Tester hat als Kritikpunkte aufgeführt das es keine Möglichkeit gibt im Weltraum zu speichern und das es kein Tutorial gibt. Beides ist möglich bzw. vorhanden was zeigt das der Tester sich nicht eingehend mit dem Spiel beschäftigt hat. Darüber hinaus wird anscheinend teilweise mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Während ein Age of Conan bis zu 160 Stunden getestet wird ist bei X3TC nach 20 Stunden schluss. Während ein Spiel wie Crisys z.B. nur 6 Stunden hat hat ein Spiel wie X3TC wesentlich mehr Stunden, die man dann auch testen muss bzw. sollte um eine gerechte Wertung zu erhalten.


----------



## ddragon1 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 24.10.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bedenke auch das es kein weltraumaction spiel ist es ist ein Weltraumsimulation wo die eigendlich Story garkeinen so hohen stellenwert hat.
> Wenn man also Grafik 80% Sound 80% Steuerung50% Simulation und damit eigendliches Gameplay 80% ,denn es ist ein super wirtschaftssystem das sagte selbst der tester kann es niemals 60% bekommen.
> Das wer fast so wie wenn man ein Fussball manager bewertet und selber nicht die geringste ahnung von fussball hat dann würde man das spiel auch viel schlechter bewerten wie wenn man einige spieler kennt und weiß wer gut ist und wer nicht selbst da muss man stundenlang spielerlisten anschauen um entscheidungen treffen zu können wer das nicht investiert wird nicht viel spass damit haben.
> Nur gut das es eine Spielerbewertung hier gibt das muss man hoch anrechnen da sieht man wenigstens wie die mehrheit das spiel bewertet die sich auch wirklich für das genre interessiert.




da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.

Mir selbst gefällt das Spiel super


----------



## ddragon1 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 24.10.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir ist der Test zu oberflächlich und weil auch noch Kritikpunkte nicht stimmen ist für mich das Gesamturteil zu schlecht.
> Der Tester hat als Kritikpunkte aufgeführt das es keine Möglichkeit gibt im Weltraum zu speichern und das es kein Tutorial gibt. Beides ist möglich bzw. vorhanden was zeigt das der Tester sich nicht eingehend mit dem Spiel beschäftigt hat. Darüber hinaus wird anscheinend teilweise mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Während ein Age of Conan bis zu 160 Stunden getestet wird ist bei X3TC nach 20 Stunden schluss. Während ein Spiel wie Crisys z.B. nur 6 Stunden hat hat ein Spiel wie X3TC wesentlich mehr Stunden, die man dann auch testen muss bzw. sollte um eine gerechte Wertung zu erhalten.



Ja genau du hast mir die Wörter aus dem Mund genommen
Dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Diesen Test kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen ... klar ist das Spiel komplex und die Einarbeitungszeit entsprechend lang. Aber es ist halt eine Simulation, kein actionreicher Weltraumshooter für zwischendurch, der in 10 Stunden durchgespielt werden will.

Wenn es für diese Kritikpunkte (die Sache mit der Story ist ja noch ok, aber die war nie der Kernpunkt der X-Reihe) Punktabzüge gibt, dann sollte man Schindlers Liste auch Punkte abziehen, weil es keine Spezialeffekte gibt, der Film in schwarz-weiß gedreht wurde und lustige Dialoge fehlen.


----------



## rootie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

das tolle an der x reihe ist doch die langzeitwirkung - die kampange is ne kurze geschichte - gut bei x3tc ein bissn  länger (es gibt nich nur 2, sondern viele, die man erst durch suchen und anderes freischalten muss) - aber der eigendliche teil des spiels ist der wirtschafts-teil. man kann seine firma vergrößern, später auch selber schiffe produzieren, und die mit eigens produzierten waffen/schilden ausstatten. das geht vom kleinen aufklärer hoch bis zum riesen-schlachtschiff. manche schiffe kann man ohne riesige eigene wirtschaftskomplexe gar nciht betreiben, weil die npcs nicht genügend munition herstellen!

mit diesen selbstgebauten flotten kann man dann das universum erobern, die anderen rassen vernichten und in deren raum seine eigene fraktion stärken.

Auch wenn die normalen, spieltechnischen möglichkeiten dafür nich ausreichen, das spiel hat eine riesiege modding-community, die laufend neue verbesserungen rausbringt

das spiel ist eindeutig auf die spielzeit von über mehreren !!tagen!! (also einigen hundert stunden) ausgelegt.....und das arbeitet man hier mal ebend in 20h ab? nein.........ich weiß schon warum ich mir solche pc-hefte nicht mehr kaufe....


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Neawoulf am 24.10.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Test kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen ... klar ist das Spiel komplex und die Einarbeitungszeit entsprechend lang. Aber es ist halt eine Simulation, kein actionreicher Weltraumshooter für zwischendurch, der in 10 Stunden durchgespielt werden will.
> 
> Wenn es für diese Kritikpunkte (die Sache mit der Story ist ja noch ok, aber die war nie der Kernpunkt der X-Reihe) Punktabzüge gibt, dann sollte man Schindlers Liste auch Punkte abziehen, weil es keine Spezialeffekte gibt, der Film in schwarz-weiß gedreht wurde und lustige Dialoge fehlen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mal davon abgesehen das ich dieses System bei den Onlinekritiken total schlecht finde, nur 3 Positive und 3 Negative Punkte zu notieren.
Wenn diese dann auch noch falch sind wirds peinlich. Spielzeit von 20 Stunden, wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ebenfalls viel zu wenig für die X Reihe. Das sollte man aber schon vorher wissen....also testet es ordentlich oder behaltet euer Urteil für euch, weil damit habt ihr wirklich niemanden geholfen.


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

was regt ihr euch überhaupt über diese schlechte bewertung auf?
ihr dürft das spiel doch trozdem spielen, auch wenn es nur 64% bekommen hat... :p
oder passt sich euer spielspass den ihr mit spielen habt automatisch der pcg wertung an?
also spielt was euch spass macht, egal wie es irgendwer bewertet hat...

und neue leute die sich für das spiel und die thematik  interessieren werden sich sicherlich auch nicht von den 64% prozent abschrecken lassen, wenn in dem text das spiel ordenlich beschrieben ist...


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Herrlich! Es freut mich dass das neue X3-Spiel (und somit auch das Letzte) endlich mal eine saftige Bewertung erhält, dessen negative Seiten des Spiel schon zu oft von seiten der Community und der Zeitschriften immer wieder und wieder ermahnt wurde - sich aber nichts geändert hat!

Ich hoffe, dass der Hersteller endlich mal seine total arrogante Sturheit aufgibt und vielleicht, irgendwann einmal ein Spiel programmiert mit überschaubaren Menüs und einer flüssigeren Steuerung - und ganz nebenbei einem Spielspaß, den man im X3 kaum finden wird....

Also ehrlich gesagt wäre mir ein Darkstar One Teil 2 viel lieber. X3 könnte nen paar Eigenschaften an das DSO weitergeben.

Das war's aber auch schon!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				White-Devil am 24.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> was regt ihr euch überhaupt über diese schlechte bewertung auf?
> ihr dürft das spiel doch trozdem spielen, auch wenn es nur 64% bekommen hat... :p
> oder passt sich euer spielspass den ihr mit spielen habt automatisch der pcg wertung an?
> also spielt was euch spass macht, egal wie es irgendwer bewertet hat...
> ...



Das kann nur jemand schreiben der die X-Spiele nie gespielt hat oder einfach kein Gefühl für solche Spieletitel hat.

Deine Aussage träfe auf Spiele wie Divine Divinity zu. Aber nicht auf ein unbrauchbares X3. Hast Du Dir schon mal die Maussteuerung von X3 reingezogen? Wenn JA, dann vergleich mal die Steuerung mit Darstar One. Und dann kannst Du ja mal schreiben, wie sich danach die Steuerung von X3 anfühlt.... die ist nämlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## rootie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 24.10.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich! Es freut mich dass das neue X3-Spiel (und somit auch das Letzte) endlich mal eine saftige Bewertung erhält, dessen negative Seiten des Spiel schon zu oft von seiten der Community und der Zeitschriften immer wieder und wieder ermahnt wurde - sich aber nichts geändert hat!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass der Hersteller endlich mal seine total arrogante Sturheit aufgibt und vielleicht, irgendwann einmal ein Spiel programmiert mit überschaubaren Menüs und einer flüssigeren Steuerung - und ganz nebenbei einem Spielspaß, den man im X3 kaum finden wird....
> 
> ...




X SOLL ja kein Darkstar One sein!!!!!
es SOLL ja eine nische füllen, die sonst niemand besetzt!

wie willst du denn ein solch komplexes spiel wie X einsteigerfreundlich machen? natürlich muss man sich da reinfuchsen, das ist kein egoshooter mit wasd laufen leer springen und linke maustaste ballern und sopnst keine tasten.......soein spiel braucht n paar kontrollen mehr! natürlich ist die menüstruktur bei X3TC nicht perfekt, aber um längen besser als z.B. x3R! allein die staffelbildung löst viele probleme, die in X3R durch scripts gelöst wweden mussten, weil die entwickler überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet haben, das das spiel so gespielt wird, wie es nunmal gespielt wurde!

der spielspass in X liegt nich darin, dass man alleine gegen riesiege raumflotten kämpft - sondern seine eigene flotte aufbaut und die kämpfen lässt!

und wenn dir das nicht passt, dann spiel dein DSO, du brauchst ja nicht X zu spielen......


----------



## haep2 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich freu mich über die niedrige Wertung - weil es mir wiederum zeigt, dass X3 ein Nischenprodukt ist, dass für die allgemeine Masse, die lieber Egoshooter ohne Spieltiefe zockt nicht geeignet ist.
Wäre die Bewertung plötzlich in einem hohen Bereich hätte ich mir Sorgen gemacht, dass das Spiel an Komplexität verloren hätte. 


Und die gamesvote Wertung zeigt denke ich auch sehr schön, dass die Spieler die es wirklich spielen einer ganz anderen Meinung sind als Mick Schnelle.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hatte mir X3: Reunion vorgemerkt, da ich auf die Aussagen der Entwickler vertraut hatte, eine gute Story für das Spiel zu entwickeln. Das ist nun offensichtlich nicht der Fall und damit hat sich das Spiel für mich erledigt. Wenn ich an Spielen ohne Story interessiert wäre, würde ich Guitar Hero und ähnlichen Müll spielen.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				haep2 am 24.10.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich über die niedrige Wertung - weil es mir wiederum zeigt, dass X3 ein Nischenprodukt ist, dass für die allgemeine Masse, die lieber Egoshooter ohne Spieltiefe zockt nicht geeignet ist.
> Wäre die Bewertung plötzlich in einem hohen Bereich hätte ich mir Sorgen gemacht, dass das Spiel an Komplexität verloren hätte.
> 
> 
> Und die gamesvote Wertung zeigt denke ich auch sehr schön, dass die Spieler die es wirklich spielen einer ganz anderen Meinung sind als Mick Schnelle.



Von den Gesichtspunkt her muss ich dir recht geben vieleicht hat der Tester das aus sicht der Casualgamer bewertet dann sind die 60% verständlich und alle die bissen Ahnung von den Genre haben schauen auf die 84% Spielerbewertung somit wer es gerecht.
Was mir aber weniger gefällt ist wie der ganze Test hier geschrieben wurde wenn man das so durchliest denkt man das Spiel ist totall kacke schon allein diese unwahrheiten das man im Flug nicht Speichern kann zeigt doch die inkompetenz dieses Test dann mit einer Bergungsversicherung kann man im Flug Speichern man wird aber leider nicht darauf hingewiesen das hätte er anführen können mehr nicht.


----------



## DougJunior (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Meiner Meinung nach merkt man dem Tester sehr deutlich an das er zum ersten mal etwas aus der X Serie spielt.
Leider gibt es bis jetzte nur im ersten Teil eine kleine Einfuhrung in die Steuerung.
Auserdem ist die Menü Fürhrung net so schlecht wie immer behauptet wird, man kann relativ schnell die schnelltasten lernen und damit schneller als das Menü sein.
Als nachstes ist mir neu das man bei X nicht im Weltraum speichern kann, leider scheint der Tester nicht weiter als 10 minunten gepsielt zu haben sonst hatte er bemerkt das man sich für das Speichern im all für jedes mal eine Lizens kaufen muss.

Das Spiel sollte auch kein DS werden da dieses Spiel einzig und allein für Baller Noobs angelegt ist. X war schon immer etwas von kennern von guten Spieln.
Bis jetzte wurde immer die einsteigerfreundlich keit bemengelt aber trotzdem kann man von x1 auf x4 umsteigen ohne etwas zu vermissen und das finde ich richtig.
Ich sag nur zockt das Spiel mal langer als nur 10 min oder 2h je langer man zockt desto geiler wird es und das is bis jetzte in jeder x reihe so gewesen also viel spaß ich wieder zocken und zwar net Far Cry2 sondern X


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 24.10.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mir X3: Reunion vorgemerkt, da ich auf die Aussagen der Entwickler vertraut hatte, eine gute Story für das Spiel zu entwickeln. Das ist nun offensichtlich nicht der Fall und damit hat sich das Spiel für mich erledigt. Wenn ich an Spielen ohne Story interessiert wäre, würde ich Guitar Hero und ähnlichen Müll spielen.



Die Story ist eigendlich garnicht so schlecht, das hilft dir nur nicht viel denn man hätte schon alle teile Spielen müssen um es besser zu verstehen ist so ähnlich wie bei matrix haste den ersten teil nicht gesehen denkste nur was für ein bescheuerter Film.
Naja aber eins muss man zugeben die Story hätte besser rübergebracht werden müssen aber wenn man den Preis der vollversion gegenüberstellt bekommt man mehr Spiel für weniger Geld als bei 90% der Games die aufn markt sind.


----------



## starhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

*edit* So ein mist, hab mich verklickt...

Naja dann wenigstens noch was zum Thema...mir fällt nix mehr ein, ich mag X3 und werds mir bei Zeiten kaufen. Kann dem Argument auch nur zustimmen das man für das Geld eine Menge Spiel bekommt.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 24.10.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 24.10.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich habe den ersten Teil und X-Tension gespielt, danach ging's mir zu sehr in Richtung Wirtschaftssimulation. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich weiß wohl, das X2 und X3 auch eine Story hatten, aber sie war mir halt deutlich untergewichtet verglichen mit dem ewigen Handels-Aufbau-Wirtschaftspart. Was im Grunde schade ist, denn ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme damit, mich in den ersten Teil einzuarbeiten. Aber die Story ist nun mal meine wesentliche Motivation, ein Spiel durchzuspielen.


----------



## L3kz (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ok, man kann im Weltraum speichern. Das Spiel ist "etwas".... schwierig zu handhaben... aber 64% wtf? Es ist defenitiv besser als der Vorgänger, und der hatte "ein paar" Prozentpunkte mehr abgestaubt... Bei der Konkurenz das selbe... ich find das irgendwie traurig. Entweder Die hiesigen Zeitschriften zielen immer mehr in Richtung Casualgamer oder... ihr seit einfach nicht mehr kompetent


----------



## rootie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				L3kz am 24.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, man kann im Weltraum speichern. Das Spiel ist "etwas".... schwierig zu handhaben... aber 64% wtf? Es ist defenitiv besser als der Vorgänger, und der hatte "ein paar" Prozentpunkte mehr abgestaubt... Bei der Konkurenz das selbe... ich find das irgendwie traurig. Entweder Die hiesigen Zeitschriften zielen immer mehr in Richtung Casualgamer oder... ihr seit einfach nicht mehr kompetent





beides.........


----------



## Eickes (24. Oktober 2008)

Dosentier am 24.10.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und ich für meinen teil habe auch keine Lust , mir ein Spiel anzutun , wo ich erstmal ne Stunde brauche um zu begreifen wie ich mein Schiff steuere .



Ich weiss nicht, was an der Joysticksteuerung so kompliziert sein soll.... 

nach vorne -> Nase senken
nach hinten->Nase heben....usw.

ist doch bei jeder Flusim so....

wenn du dafür eine Stunde gebraucht hast......


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

Eickes am 24.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dosentier am 24.10.2008 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ich das erste mal ein X teil gespielt habe brauchte ich auch etwas einarbeitungszeit aber nur weil ich kein handbuch hatte und es hat 30min gedauert dann hatte ich alle wichtigen steuerungsbefehle auch ein kleinen zettel am monitor.
Um das Raumschiff allerdings zu steuern brauchte ich keine minute sorry ist doch voll einfach.


----------



## Eickes (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 24.10.2008 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär das mal einem Spieler, der keine Ahnung hat. Wer X nicht kennt, wird absolut null vorankommen. Und deshalb ist diese Wertung auch absolut gerechtfertig.



das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Spielt man die Terraner Kampanie, bekommt na die Funktionen fast wie in einem Tut erklärt.
z.B. nach Abschluss einer Mission bekommt man eine Staffel unterstellt und es wird dir sofort erklärt, wie du Schiffe der Staffel hinzufügst und wie du ihnen Befehlen erteilst.


Ausserdem gibt es die Enzeclopädie, die dir alle bis dahi entdeckten Dinge erläutert, ähnlich wie in Civilization.

Ich denke man muss hier eindeutig unterscheiden zwischen einen ARCARDE Raumschiffspiel und einer Simulation. Und X3 Terran Conflict zählz eindeutig zu den Simulationen.

Ich erinnere nur mal an die Einarbeitungszeit von diversen anderen FluSims.... Microsoft Flugsimulator oder auch Combat Flight Simulator...  wo man erstmal die ganzen Tastenbefehle lernen musste.


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eickes am 24.10.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 24.10.2008 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das was ich die ganze Zeit meine,niemand würde M§ Flightsimulator schlechte bewertung wegen schweren einstieg geben.


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 24.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> White-Devil am 24.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es geht mir hier doch gar nicht um dieses spiel, oder irgendein anderes oder irgendein genre...
es geht einfach darum das die leute sich nicht so stark von irgendeiner bewertung beeinflussen lassen sollen oder der meinung dritter...  und nicht rumheulen sollen, dass wenn sie etwas gut finden, es ein anderer nicht so toll findet...


----------



## der-jo (24. Oktober 2008)

jaja, eine weitere dem Casualgaming geschuldete Wertung.

Dabei kaufen die CasualGamer nach Cover, und nicht nach Wertung.
Diejenigen die sich die PCgames kaufen, sind Fans oder Nerds, die eben kein Casual wollen.

lasst die Wertung einfach weg, dann haben wir alle was davon.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (24. Oktober 2008)

der-jo am 24.10.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, eine weitere dem Casualgaming geschuldete Wertung.
> 
> Dabei kaufen die CasualGamer nach Cover, und nicht nach Wertung.
> Diejenigen die sich die PCgames kaufen, sind Fans oder Nerds, die eben kein Casual wollen.
> ...



Ich will Dich mal korrigieren: Wer wirklich nach dem Cover (aus dem Bauch) heraus kauft, sprich, weil ihm die Spieleumpackung gefällt, der hat meiner Meinung nach einfach nur zu viel Geld locker..... Aus dieser Entscheidung heraus haupt etwas zu erwerben ist einfach nur naiv.

Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube, kein "Casual Gamer" kauft so ein Spiel wie X3. Zumal es ein extrem anspruchsvolles Spiel ist. Wenn auch sehr schlecht. Immernoch


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				White-Devil am 24.10.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 24.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, du hast ja auch in gewisser Weise absolut Recht. 

Aber.... meinst Du nicht, dass die Bewertungen schon einen tieferen Sinn ergeben?....

Ich gebe mal ein gutes Beispiel: Ich LIIIIEBEE Strohold 2 Crusader extreme vom System her, vom Wuselfaktor, vom Aufbaufaktor usw..... aber die Bewertung sagt ja schon extrem genau aus wo die Schwächen liegen.

Jetzt könnte ich entweder ignorant sein und so tun als ob das Spiel immernoch toll ist zu spielen.

Die Tatsache ist allerdings, dass mir die Lust sehr schnell vergeht, aufgrund der extremen Mängel im Spiel.

Tja.... das ist so eine Bewertung - zumindest bei einem Spiel wie Stronghold 2 Crusader Extreme - berechtigt.... milde ausgedrückt.

Bei X3 ist es ähnlich. Was im Teil 2 noch nicht richtig funktionierte ist im X3 noch viel schlimmer geworden....

Wie gesagt. Trotzdem verstehe ich trotzdem Deine Meinung dazu. Ein spiel mit schlechter Bewertung muss nicht gleich Schrott sein, und kann durauch Spaß machen....


----------



## Ethaniel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Die Bewertungen der letzten Zeit zeigen immer mehr, das das "Testpersonal" ausgetauscht werden sollte. Damit ist kein Rausschmiss gemeint, eher sollten Shooter und Action Redakteure keine Weltraum-Handelssimulation testen.

Setzt kompetente Tester dran, dem Genre entsprechend. Vor allem neutral und sachlich, auch nicht so ein Rotz wie einst das von STALKER: Clear Sky.

*Kopfschüttel* Wo ist nur die Sachliche und vor allem kompetente Redaktion hin?

Da muss man ja aus der Haut fahren...


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Nee kann ich nicht nachvollziehen in den test werden tatsachen geschildert die so nicht im Spiel sind ,und darauf ein wertung gefällt ,Auf der einen seite bezieht man den Vorgänger mit ein weils das selbe Wirtschaftssystem ist aber auf der anderen Seite sagt man wieder das der Einstieg zu schwer der aber genauso wie im vorgänger ist also warum dann negativ.
Denn wenn man neueinsteiger von den Spiel ist kann man die Wirtschaftssimulation aus den Vorgänger nicht kennen-für mich ist das eine total einseitige Bewertung und das der Tester der Story so einen großen Stellenwert unterstellt zeigt nur das er nicht verstanden hat auf welche zielgruppe das Spiel aus ist.


----------



## kavoven (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 24.10.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mir X3: Reunion vorgemerkt, da ich auf die Aussagen der Entwickler vertraut hatte, eine gute Story für das Spiel zu entwickeln. Das ist nun offensichtlich nicht der Fall und damit hat sich das Spiel für mich erledigt. Wenn ich an Spielen ohne Story interessiert wäre, würde ich Guitar Hero und ähnlichen Müll spielen.



QFT!

Ich hab mir in X2 damals eine große Flotte zusammengespart, großes Wirtschaftssystem etc. Kann mir jetzt bitte einer von den ganzen Fanboys sagen, was mich motiveren soll, all diese hunderten Stunden Spielzeit NOCH EINMAL zu investieren?

Die Story ist es sicherlich nicht. Die war in X2 lächerlich, in X3 quasi nicht vorhanden und im aktuellen Teil isse auch nicht der Bringer.

Neue Raumschiffe kriege ich auch mit dem XTension Mod, dafür brauche ich kein Geld auszugeben. (Da sind übrigens auch neue Missionen, neue Stationen, Völkerkriege usw mit bei)

Also, warum sollte ein Spiel, das die gleichen Fehler wie die Vorgänger macht, besser bewertet werden?


----------



## Puet (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe mir jetzt noch nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen, aber diesen "Test" kann man nur mit der Kneifzange anfassen und sollte ihn mit Vorsicht lesen, denn da stimmt so einiges nicht!

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:



> Speichern können Sie nur angedockt an einer Raumstation - was allerdings nirgendwo erklärt wird.


Der "Tester" hat wohl noch nie was von den Bergungsversicherungen gehört, mit der man auch im All speichern kann?
Das wäre mit ein wenig Beschäftigung mit dem Spiel und seiner Geschichte schnell für den "Tester" herauszufinden gewesen.

Solch ein Game schreit nach einem Joystick und damit macht es einfach nur Spaß in dem Game.

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Setzt an solche Spiele Leute die sich damit auskennen, sprich wie ein Vorposter schrieb: anderes Testpersonal muss her 

Meine Wertung für X3:TC: 85 %

Grüße


----------



## snowman1978 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 24.10.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 24.10.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es überhaupt nicht genau wie die Vorgänger ist.
Hier mal ein Test der bissen näher an der Realität ist http://www.gamona.de/games/x3-terran-conflict,test-pc:article,994762.html


----------



## Gerrit79 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Gut zu wissen das nicht nur ich das Interface/ die Bedienung in X3 grottenschlecht empfinde. Solange sie das nicht massiv überarbeiten finde ich jegliche Bewertung über 50% ein Geschenk an die Entwickler.


----------



## XIII13 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also irgendwie kann ich den Test nicht verstehen, vielleicht sollte man da mal einen kompetenteren Tester ransetzen oder das Spiel länger als nur ein par Stunden testen.

Mal ein Beispiel: In X3 Reunion musste man noch am Anfang stundenlang handeln, um an genug Geld für eine Station zu kommen. Bei TC kann mit  z.B. mithilfe der Missionen nach wenig Spielzeit schon genug Geld für eine Korvette haben, ohne auch nur einmal eine Ware verkauft oder gekauft zu haben, wofür man im Vorgänger sehr lange brauchte.

Wem dazu die Missionen zu unfair sind, der brauch sich einfach nur die Zeitbegrenzung angucken, und sobald man einen IQ von über 30 hat oder einen Sprungantrieb.
Von den ganzen weggefallenen verschachtelten Menüs und den sonstigen Verbesserungen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 24.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, du hast ja auch in gewisser Weise absolut Recht.
> 
> Aber.... meinst Du nicht, dass die Bewertungen schon einen tieferen Sinn ergeben?....
> 
> ...



sicherlich haben bewertungen auch einen sinn...
aber hier geht es ja um die spielspasswertung, quasi die gesamt note, und die ist ja relativ subjektiv... zb wird vermutlich hier ein spiel, bzw ein shooter, mit schlechter grafik keine richtig hohe wertung bekommen, aber für einige leute, für die grafik nicht so wichtig ist oder die noch nie was besseres gesehen haben, ist es ein supetolles spiel... :p

und genauso bei  stronghold 2, die mängel versauen dir den spielspass, aber es gibt bestimmt leute die gut damit leben können...

und ich sage ja auch nicht berechtigt ist, sondern nur das sie nicht immer 100% auf jede person zutrifft... für den einen ist es ein abwertungsgrund und der nächste mag es gerne und würde es dadurch höher bewerteten... darum sollte man sich nicht so an den zahlen festhalten...


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ethaniel am 24.10.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bewertungen der letzten Zeit zeigen immer mehr, das das "Testpersonal" ausgetauscht werden sollte. Damit ist kein Rausschmiss gemeint, eher sollten Shooter und Action Redakteure keine Weltraum-Handelssimulation testen.
> 
> Setzt kompetente Tester dran, dem Genre entsprechend. Vor allem neutral und sachlich, auch nicht so ein Rotz wie einst das von STALKER: Clear Sky.
> 
> ...




genau das mein ich... :p
was würde es jetzt ändern wenn es mit 84% statt mit 64% bewertet worden wäre?
so eine bewertung is halt relativ (und auch subjektiv)...
und 64% prozent ist ja nicht schlecht...


----------



## rootie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

WER AUF SPIELE WIE DARKSTAR ONE STEHT UND WIRTSCHAFTSSIMS NCIHT MAG BRAUCH DIESES SPIEL NCIHT ANZURÜHREN

ganz einfach.....

X ist eine  wirtschaftssimulation mit strategieelementen und actionteil - aber eindeutig kein reines acton-geballer wie darkstar one!

auch die story ist (meiner meinung nach) im spiel eigendlich überflüssig - rein theoretisch könnte man sie auch in büchern oder sonstwo erzählen, meist wird sie aber verwendet, ins spiel einzuleiten und den anfang einfacher zu machen!

meiner meinung nach könnte man ein X komplett ohne story machen - die macht jeder (der das spiel haben möchte) sich einfach selbst (bzgl Völkerkriege etc)

auch soll man von X nicht erwarten, actionlastig o.ä. zu sein - klar kann man sich seinen weg an die größten schiffe freiballern (in x3tc dank des neuen missionssystems sogar weitaus leichter als noch in x3r) - das spiel ist aber auf den wirtschaftsteil ausgelegt!




beipiel:

ich habe angefangen mit einem drogenproduzierenden komplex in einem piratensektor - produziert alles selbst, benötigt nur energie (in form von energiezellen, so eine art batterien, normale handelsware) - der komplex hat mittlerweile über 25 stationen und macht geld ohne ende

zusätzlich habe ich einen selbstversorgenden fabrikkomplex aus etwa 30 stationen gebaut - der benötigt nichts (baut alles selbst ab, produziert alle recourcen, energie und nahrung etc selbst), und hat als produkte verschiedene waffen/raketen, die ich verkaufe, einlagere oder benutze

im moment baue ich im nachbarsektor einen minenkomplex auf, der wiederrum einen sonnenkraftwerkskomplex versorgen soll, der dann wiederrum meine restlichen fabriken mit billiger energie versorgen soll, damit ich noch mehr gewinn mache, um noch mehr fabriken zu bauen, die noch mehr produzieren etc etc etc, ihr seht wohin das führt

nabenher baue ich mir mit dem geld und den produzierten ausrüstungsgegenständen (waffen,schilde etc) eine flotte auf, mit der ich dann den nachbarsektor von feinden säubere, um darin ebenfalls minen und fabriken bauen zu können

DAS ist X *FÜR MICH*...

für andere ist X, zu versuchen den größtmöglichen komplex zu bauen, der sich selbst versorgt

für andere ist X, große flotten zu bauen, um piratensektoren, und die sektoren der xenon/khaak (böse feinde) zu befrieden

die nächsten verändern per mod die benötigten waren der wirtschaft, um dann der völlig aus der ruhe gekommenen KI (die damit ncih klarkommt) zu helfen, und zu versuchen, die wirtschaft des unis zu retten 

andere schreiben und testen quasi nur mods und scripts, um bestimmte dinge, die von EGOSOFT nicht ins spiel eingefügt wurden, für die community verfügbar zu machen

jemand anders legt sich mit allen rassen an,  und sich so sein vorankommen zu erschweren

und die anderen leute spielen X noch anders......ka wie



DAS IST X, UND SOWAS KANN MAN DAMIT MACHEN



DARKSTAR ONE ist:
Story (eine eigendlich recht gute sogar) und geballer, zwischendurch mal schiff ausrüsten etc. handel kann man zwar auch treiben, ist aber lange nich so ertragreich wie das kämpfen (hab das spiel lange genug selbst gespielt um das zu wissen), und fabriken bauen fällt ganz raus, reines actionspiel also, meiner meinung nach ist aber, sobald die story aus ist, die luft ausem spiel raus, weil man nichts anderes machen kann, danach wird das spiel eintönig, zumal man irgendwann alles gemacht hat (alle schiffsteile gefunden etc)

ALSO EIGENDLICH ETWAS GAAAANZ ANDERES ALS X, das einziegste was sie gemeinsam haben, ist das szenario "weltraum"


----------



## Kandinata (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				White-Devil am 24.10.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> und 64% prozent ist ja nicht schlecht...



Theoretisch nicht, aber da die meisten Bewertungsysteme alles zwischen 10 zu 60 Prozent ignorieren, nahezu jedem durschnittlichem Spiel 80+ geben und deshalb viele Spieler nichts mehr unter 80% kaufen wollen, sieht es leider ganz anders aus


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				rootie am 24.10.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> auch die story ist (meiner meinung nach) im spiel eigendlich überflüssig - rein theoretisch könnte man sie auch in büchern oder sonstwo erzählen, meist wird sie aber verwendet, ins spiel einzuleiten und den anfang einfacher zu machen!


Der Grund warum es eine Story gibt ist mit Sicherheit um Einsteiger in das Spiel einzuführen und das ist angesichts der Komplexität und Masse an Möglichkeiten auch sehr sinnvoll, weil man sonst erstmal überhaupt keinen Plan hätte was man jetzt in diesem riesigen Universum machen soll. So hat man zumindest mal einen Ast nach dem man greifen kann.
Auch wenn die Story für erfahrene X-Spieler kaum noch eine Bedeutung hat, gibt es nun mal eine und darf deshalb auch kritisiert werden. Und dass TC hier offenbar kaum besser ist als X3 finde ich schon erstaunlich, denn die X3-Kampagne war sowohl inhaltlich als auch was das Missionsdesign betrifft wirklich schwach. Die Geschichte war für X-Neulinge erstmal einfach nur konfus, über die Feinde wie Khaak oder Xenon hat man zum Beispiel so gut wie gar nichts erfahren, und die Missionen waren teilweise schlicht nervig. Ich meine da spielt man eine Wirtschaftsimulation und muss dann in der Kampagne immer wieder nervige, teilweise echt frustrierende Action-Geschicklichkeits-Missionen, manchmal auch noch unter Zeitdruck, absolvieren. Ich war einige male kurz davor das Spiel in eine Ecke zu werfen- zum Glück habe ich das nicht gemacht weil ich nach der Kampagne deutlich mehr Freude mit dem freien Spiel hatte, aber wenn man neue Kunden erreichen will, muss man ihnen auch eine einigermassen gute Kampagne liefern damit sie leichter in's Spiel finden können, oder wenn man das nicht kann oder will- wie du richtig schreibst, es lieber ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## rootie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Story für erfahrene X-Spieler kaum noch eine Bedeutung hat, gibt es nun mal eine und darf deshalb auch kritisiert werden. Und dass TC hier offenbar kaum besser ist als X3 finde ich schon erstaunlich, denn die X3-Kampagne war sowohl inhaltlich als auch was das Missionsdesign betrifft wirklich schwach. Die Geschichte war für X-Neulinge erstmal einfach nur konfus, über die Feinde wie Khaak oder Xenon hat man zum Beispiel so gut wie gar nichts erfahren, und die Missionen waren teilweise schlicht nervig. Ich meine da spielt man eine Wirtschaftsimulation und muss dann in der Kampagne immer wieder nervige, teilweise echt frustrierende Action-Geschicklichkeits-Missionen, manchmal auch noch unter Zeitdruck, absolvieren. Ich war einige male kurz davor das Spiel in eine Ecke zu werfen- zum Glück habe ich das nicht gemacht weil ich nach der Kampagne deutlich mehr Freude mit dem freien Spiel hatte, aber wenn man neue Kunden erreichen will, muss man ihnen auch eine einigermassen gute Kampagne liefern damit sie leichter in's Spiel finden können, oder wenn man das nicht kann oder will- wie du richtig schreibst, es lieber ganz bleiben lassen.




die geschicklöichkeitsmissionen a la fliege durch asteorid um leute auszuspionieren etc  aus x3R gibt es nciht mehr, weil darüber sehr viele beschwerden kamen - verständlicherweise. also hat Egosoft diese Teile rausgenommen, und die nicht-kritisierten teile übernommen - und jetz werden die ebenfalls kritisiert.......komisch nicht?


außerdem gibt es in x3 tc nicht nur eine oder 2 kampangen - sondern ganze 5! zusätzlich dazu 14 z.T. freischaltbare spielstarte - missionen außerhalb der zufallsmissionen, die einem an jedr 2. station angeboten werden gibt es also genug. Quelle: http://x3tc.blogspot.com/2008/10/bernd-gamestarts-and-campaigns.html


----------



## gandalf68 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hey Jungs!
Lieber ein super Spiel das euch gefällt mit einer miesen PCG Bewertung als ein mieses Spiel (wie Gothic3) mit einer super Bewertung, oder?
Also mir gehts so... GrD


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gandalf68 am 24.10.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs!
> Lieber ein super Spiel das euch gefällt mit einer miesen PCG Bewertung als ein mieses Spiel (wie Gothic3) mit einer super Bewertung, oder?
> Also mir gehts so... GrD



Schon, aber so eine Wertung ist einfach eine verdammt schlechte Werbung für das Spiel und schreckt viele Leute ab, die vielleicht ne Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel haben würden. Das schadet dann den Machern solcher Spiele und es kommen immer mehr und mehr leichtverdauliche Actionspiele ohne Spieltiefe. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das einer der Gründe ist, warum kaum noch Simulationen programmiert werden. In den 90ern gab es die ohne Ende, jeder hat sie gespielt, alle fanden sie toll. Inzwischen sind sie ein absolutes Nischenprodukt geworden. Und das nicht, weil es schlechte Spiele sind, oder weil sie zu kompliziert für den einfachen Spieler sind ... sondern weil die Leute glauben, dass sie zu kompliziert für den einfachen Spieler sind. Da werden dann vorsorglich schonmal schlechte Wertungen für hohe Komplexität vergeben um die Leute davor zu "warnen", anstatt sie zu ermutigen, mal ein Spiel auszuprobieren, das etwas mehr ist als das Wandern von einer spektakulären Actionszene zur nächsten.

Die X-Reihe habe ich dabei nicht einmal als so unglaublich komplex und schwer beherrschbar empfunden, aber man braucht halt Zeit um sich einzuarbeiten und Zeit, bis man im Spiel etwas erreicht. Dafür ist das Erfolgerlebnis deutlich größer, wenn man sich den ersten Schlachtkreuzer gekauft hat. In Sachen Komplexität gibt es noch ganz andere Kaliber wie z. B. die IL2 Reihe (die zuletzt auch ziemlich mies bewertet wurde, soweit ich mich erinnere. Dabei ist es mit Abstand die beste WW2 Flugsimulation, die man bekommen kann.).


----------



## spw (25. Oktober 2008)

System am 24.10.2008 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also die X saga soll kompliziert sein?

Ich erinnere mich noch an zeiten,wo haufenweise so "schlimm komplizierte " spiele wie die JANES COMBAT SIMULATION reihe (apache longbow 1/2,Navy fighters,F15 strike eagle,etc) mit einer 3fach belegten tastaturschablone ausgeliefert wurden(nix war es mit maus im zb cockpit usw).
Zentnerschwere handbücher ,Luftbetankung ,flugzeugträgerlandung im nebel nach 2 stunden flugzeit,authentische radarmodi .......usw

Diese Spiele werden gebraucht für unsummen gehandelt,weil heutzutage der unterschied zu konsolen(bedienbar ab 3 jahren) und dem PC als spielplattform fast nicht mehr existent ist.

Es gibt sehr viele menschen,die gerade diese harte einarbeitung bzw kompliziertheit benötigen,um eine motivation zu haben,denn wenn man dann vieles beherrscht,ist die freude um so grösser.

Die kompliziertheit ist TEIL der atmosphäre,man taucht viel tiefer ein.

--Titel wie zb Lock On,Falcon 4.0 AF oder GTR 1+2 sind meiner meinung nach kompliziert und nicht so schnell zu beherrschen.Ich habe zb 4 monate für ein richtig gutes setup/rundenzeit für manche strecken in GTR 2 benötigt(multiplayer).

Eine Runde Nürburgring mit manueller kupplung im regen,ohne abs usw ist für mich wie sport.

Wenn man onlinemissionen in IL2 (full real setting) fliegt,muss man wie "real" andauernd den luftraum absuchen,es gibt keine icons usw von teamtaktik und TIMING mal ganz abgesehen--

X3 lässt sich zb mit einem joystick wie X52 (pro) komplett HOTAS(ohne keyboard) bedienen.
Sicher hat der stick mehr knöpfe als ein gamepad hrhr  aber ...die belegungen reichen für 80 prozent des spiels.

Was ich von egosoft unverschämt finde,ist das kommerzielle aufwärmen von X3 reunion mods,denn man konnte bereits vor terran conflict die erde bzw terrane systeme mit allem was dazugehört erkunden.....

Die geringe wertung von X3 bzw diese wertung an sich und dass diese wertung,bugs mal aussen vor gelassen,für viele ein/kein kaufgrund ist,kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.

BILD dir deine meinung......passt super zur PCG  (politische community gang...wir wählen keine spielekiller   )


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				rootie am 24.10.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall eine gute Nachricht. Mir ging es vor allem darum aufzuzeigen, dass die Kampagne in X3 meiner Meinung nach nicht so nebensächlich ist wie oft behauptet wird, weil sie von Einsteigern nun mal gespielt wird. Aber wenn es diese Geschicklichkeitsmissionen bei TC nicht mehr gibt, ist für mich damit schon ein grober Schnitzer aus Reunion behoben.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich kann mich der Wertung auch beim besten willen nicht anschlissen

anscheinend wird in der PCG ausgewürfelt wer was zu testen hat denn so wie es aussieht hat er nicht denn hauch einer arnung gehabt was er da testet

alleine schon X3 terran konflikt wie ein spiel zu testen was nach 8 stunden schon gelaufen ist und in einer Ecke vor sich hinstauben kann ist schon recht ....... naja nicht annehmbar

Die gesammte X reihe ist darauf ausgelegt auf sehr langen zeitraum ( und ich meine nicht 8-100 stunden lang ) denn spielspass aurechtzuhalten

Bei X3 reunion habe ich fast 1 jahr lang gespielt weil es so viel spass gemacht hat
Wenn ich alleine schon an meine riesenflotte denke ( wert von ca 6000000000 Credite ) die ich mir aufgebaut hatte... *traum*

dann zu sagen X3 ist nicht einsteigerfreundlich
Also bitte leute das ist nicht euer ernst

Wenn man noch nie ein Egoshooter gespielt hat ist es klar das man Frust schiebt 
bei X3 ist es nix anderes
das was man braucht um X3 zu spielen ist gedult und Zeit 

dazu kommt nach zu sagen das spiel sei unfair
also echt
Wer kommt schon ion einen Egoshotter spiel mit einen klappmesser zur schisserei ( nur als temprärer vergleich zu sehen )

Wenn du eine mission mit denn M4 nicht schaffst dann kauf dir ein M6 und ferig ist die kiste

Also ich rate dringend der PCG mal das spiel jemanden testen zu lassen der auch weiss was er da testet

Grüsse Hasa


----------



## FXK (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@Hasamoto

hm....komisch nur,dass wenn man mal so alle wertungen etc. im internet sieht es immer die gleichen Kritikpunkte gibt.Denkst du die sind alle doof?
Ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht,du sagst das Reunion so ein tolles X Spiel war,ja das stimmt.Wurde von der PCG ja auch gewürdigt.Aber Hallo? Wir sprechen hier von Terran Conflict verstanden?


----------



## Eickes (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FXK am 25.10.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasamoto
> 
> hm....komisch nur,dass wenn man mal so alle wertungen etc. im internet sieht es immer die gleichen Kritikpunkte gibt.Denkst du die sind alle doof?
> Ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht,du sagst das Reunion so ein tolles X Spiel war,ja das stimmt.Wurde von der PCG ja auch gewürdigt.Aber Hallo? Wir sprechen hier von Terran Conflict verstanden?



Nicht alle haben X3 TC schlechte Noten gegeben... 

"Gesamt:  gut"

http://www.cnet.de/digital-lifestyle/spiele/207403/x3+terran+conflict.htm


oder hier:

"Gameplay

Never change a winning team. Beim Gameplay setzt Egosoft auf Bewährtes – dezent erweitert und geschickt aufpoliert. Ein wenig mehr Mut beim nächsten Titel und ein Award ist sicher."

http://www.gamona.de/games/x3-terran-conflict,test-pc:article,994762.html


----------



## kavoven (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@Hasamoto

Gut, dass die max. Credits Zahl bei 2 Milliarden lag...

Wie schon gesagt, wurde X3 durchgehend, außer von ein paar Fans, so negativ bewertet. Aber die Leute sind ja alle blöd. Und die Kritikpunkte sind erst bei diesem Teil aufgetaucht... Genau


----------



## snowman1978 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 25.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasamoto
> 
> Gut, dass die max. Credits Zahl bei 2 Milliarden lag...
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, wurde X3 durchgehend, außer von ein paar Fans, so negativ bewertet. Aber die Leute sind ja alle blöd. Und die Kritikpunkte sind erst bei diesem Teil aufgetaucht... Genau



Frag mich wo du dein wissen her hast die Pcg und Gamestar sind die einzigsten die solch schlechte wertung abgegeben haben alle anderen haben wertungen zwischen 70 und 85 abgegeben die das spiel auch verdient hat mal davon abgesehen das ihre artikel wesendlich mehr auf das spiel eingegangen sind und nicht so ein geistiger müll wie dieser Kritiktest.
Man liest in diesen test nichts von den neuerungen von den es eine ganze menge gibt.

Hier die Tests http://critify.de/games/pc/2798/x3-terran-conflict/


----------



## Hasamoto (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 25.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasamoto
> 
> Gut, dass die max. Credits Zahl bei 2 Milliarden lag...
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, wurde X3 durchgehend, außer von ein paar Fans, so negativ bewertet. Aber die Leute sind ja alle blöd. Und die Kritikpunkte sind erst bei diesem Teil aufgetaucht... Genau



an Bargeld nicht an werte

ich sagte das meine flotte so viel wert sei und nicht das ich soviel geld auf mein Konto habe


----------



## kavoven (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 25.10.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 25.10.2008 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob ein Spiel eine 64 oder eine 74 hat ist doch so ziemlich das gleiche. Das sind persönliche Empfinden von Leuten, die sich halt mehr oder weniger mit dem Spiel identifizieren können. Einzig der Unterschied zu den richtig hohen Wertungen ist wichtig. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ich hör lieber auf ein Spielemagazin, als auf den selbstverliebten Mist, den die Süddeutsche verbreitet.

Von diesem Standpunkt aus gesehen ist der größte Teil der Wertungen wirklich schlecht.


----------



## XIII13 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 26.10.2008 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein Spiel eine 64 oder eine 74 hat ist doch so ziemlich das gleiche.


  Du machst dir das wohl ein bischen zu einfach, oder? 74% ist immer noch gut.





> Das sind persönliche Empfinden von Leuten, die sich halt mehr oder weniger mit dem Spiel identifizieren können. Einzig der Unterschied zu den richtig hohen Wertungen ist wichtig. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ich hör lieber auf ein Spielemagazin, als auf den selbstverliebten Mist, den die Süddeutsche verbreitet.
> 
> Von diesem Standpunkt aus gesehen ist der größte Teil der Wertungen wirklich schlecht.


Kommentare wie "fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat" spar ich mir jetzt einfach mal und verweise auf Fakten, die nicht nur aus deiner eigenen kleinen Welt stammen.
http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/x3reunion?q=x3


----------



## snowman1978 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaub den meisten stört nicht die % Wertung an sich sondern wie der Text dazu geschrieben ist ,es gibt überhaupt hier und in der Gamestar nur Kritik im Artikel da ist nichts lobenswehrtes oder was verbessert wurde, denn wenn man es mit den Vorgänger vergleicht ist die Steuerung schon verbessert worden genauso das Interface, das es noch nicht das mass aller dinge ist darüber sind wir uns einig aber das spiel ist technisch gesehen besser wie der Vorgänger das kommt aber in keiner silbe im Artikel rüber einfach nur schlechter Jornalismus.

Wenn ich schon den ersten absatz lese
"Steuererklärung war gestern - Egosofts Weltraum-Sim könnte glatt in einer Behörde entstanden sein"
was hat der Tester von einer Simulation erwartet Joypatsteuerung und eine KI die für ihn das denken übernimmt.
Der ganze Artikel strotzt so vor negativer Stimmung des Testers das es ein förmlich ins Gesicht springt.
Wenn er Persönlich enttäuscht von den Spiel ist sollte das keinesfalls mit in den Artikel einfliesen einfach nur Peinlich.


----------



## e1337e_weazel (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

OMG Mick Schnelle ist wieder da, hätte mal lieber bei dem Versagerhaufen Lamestar bleiben sollen, bei denen ist man eine schlechte Wertung von X gewöhnt.


----------



## MrBigX (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				e1337e_weazel am 27.10.2008 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG Mick Schnelle ist wieder da, hätte mal lieber bei dem Versagerhaufen Lamestar bleiben sollen, bei denen ist man eine schlechte Wertung von X gewöhnt.


Dass Du Dich nach dem Kommentar zu den oberen Zehntausend der Kritikerleite zählen darfst wage ich aber auch zu bezweifeln


----------



## Nuklon (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hm, ich habe vor einem Jahr CSS bekommen und sollte damit spielen, mit meinen Kumpels. Nun ich habe es nach zwei stunden in die Ecke gestellt, weil ich mit der WASD Steuerung absolut nicht zurecht kam. Ich habe ca 50 Stunden gebraucht bis ich mich halbwegs damit zurecht fand, weil die immer mit mir gespielt haben. Damals hätte ich jedem Egoshooter ne Wertung von unter 50% gegeben, weil damit nicht zurecht kam. ist blöd, war aber so.


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Oktober 2008)

System am 24.10.2008 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Mal ganz ehrlich:
Der Autor des Testberichtes sollte lieber wieder seine Ponnyhof-Simulation weiter spielen. 
Ich gehe ohnehin davon aus, das der gute Mann das Spiel nicht getestet hat. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, das er nur das Handbuch gelesen hat, und das auch nur halbwegs. Zum Beispiel ist es *gelogen*, das man nur Speichern kann, wenn man an einer Station angedockt hat. *FALSCH* mein gutster. Man kann mit einer BergungsVersicherung *jederzeit* im Spiel abspeichern. So ziehen sich seine Vorurteile über diese Spielgenre durch seinen ganzen Artikel. Man könnte auch sagen: Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen ist in unserem Staat strafbar. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## KONNAITN (28. Oktober 2008)

ThoR65 am 28.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 24.10.2008 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die Sache mit dem Speichern dürfte inzwischen aber wirklich klar sein. Und dass Mick Schnelle diesbezüglich "gelogen" hat würde voraussetzen, dass er hier ganz bewußt etwas falsches geschrieben hat, was einem Test normalerweise nicht unbedingt gut tut- und das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich oder?


> So ziehen sich seine Vorurteile über diese Spielgenre durch seinen ganzen Artikel. Man könnte auch sagen: Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen ist in unserem Staat strafbar.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen?! Hier gibt ein Redakteur seine subjektive Meinung zu einem Spiel wieder. Von wegen strafbar- da kann man doch nur lachen...


----------



## HeNrY2k6 (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel macht riesen Spaß.
Mir hat schon der Test von Herrn Schnelle in der Gamestar nicht gefallen (ja, ich lese gerne einen Mix aus diversen Heften).
"Synthi-Gedudel was einem schon nach kurzer Zeit auf den Geist geht".
1. Musik ist im Spiel abschaltbar
2. Wenn es Ihnen nicht gefallen hat, schade, aber deshalb gleich Punkte abzuziehen damals *pff*
Objektivität - was ist das?

Vermutlich wurde auch hier das Spiel wenn überhaupt für 2 Stunden angetestet, wenn Sie, Herr Schnelle, nicht gemerkt haben, dass man auch außerhalb von Stationen mit Bergungsversicherungen speichern kann.

"Einsteiger finden nur mit viel Ausprobieren heraus, wie man mithilfe der Menüs am linken Bildschirmrand sein Raumschiff in Bewegung setzt."
*hust* Ein Blick ins Handbuch (dafür sind die Dinger nämlich da).
Zudem spielt man besser mit Gamepad/Joystick.

"so man herausgefunden hat, dass per Druck auf die "J"-Taste der Antrieb zeitbeschleunigt wird. Sonst dauert es 20 Minuten länger ..."
steht in der Anleitung und auch in der Tastenbelegung ingame...

C war schon immer für die Kommunikation da (ja, auch bei X3 Reunion und ja auch bei X-BTF, X-Tension, X2).

"automatisch die nächsten Gegner durchzuschalten, sind mindestens zwei Tastendrücke notwendig" - glatt gelogen, ist eine Taste!


"Allerdings dauert das Credit- Scheffeln ganz schön lange, es gibt immer wieder mal eine halbe Stunde, in der rein gar nichts passiert oder man unterwegs zu einem Zielort ist."
Dafür gibt es den SINZA (J) oder den Sprungantrieb (Shift+J)

So, das nur mal zu Herrn Schnelle.

P.S.
Wenn ihm das Spiel einfach zu lange dauert in seinen Aktionen, wie steht es bei ihm erst um Aufbau-Sims wie Anno?!
Zudem bietet das Spiel eine komplette komplexe Wirtschaft, verschiedene Völker, Weltraumaction (es gibt Feindsektoren, Piratensektoren etc. pp.)


----------



## Markycharky (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese die PC Games ja gerne und finde die Tests ja auch ganz in Ordnung, aber dieser Testbericht stellt eine echte Schande für die PC Games dar und ich stelle mir die Frage ob Computerspiele für deren Tests überhaupt noch gespielt werden.

Es mag zwar keine Lüge sein, aber es ist dennoch einfach grundsätzlich falsch zu sagen man könne nur auf Stationen speichern. Des weiteren ist es genauso falsch zu behaupten, man benötige 45 langweilige minuten für die Mission in der man dem Piraten folgen muss. Ich habe dafür maximal 10Minuten + Ladezeit benötigt.

Des weiteren begreife ich nicht, wie man sich darüber beschweren kann keine Kommunikation zustande zu bekommen. Hier ein Hinweis an den Tester: für Leute die sich nicht auskennen ist das Handbuch da um es (ja man kann es kaum glauben) zu lesen. Da sieht man schnell eine Tastaturbelegung (die im übrigen die Standardversion darstellt, da man das komplette Spiel nach seinen Wünschen konfigurieren kann) und findet heraus ein einfaches "C" erledigt den Job.

Die Zielpersonen nicht zu finden grenzt ebenso an Dummheit, da diese hervorragend markiert werden. Wer das nicht sieht dem ist nicht zu helfen!

Unfaire Missionen... wer kam denn auf diese Idee? Zu aller erst werden die Missionen in Schwierigkeitsgrade unterteit und man kann erahnen was auf einen zu kommt. Des weiteren, konnte ich mit meinem M4 (ja das Startschiff) bereits in etwa 10 Stunden Spielzeit 6 Millionen zusammenschustern und bin selbst mit Aufgaben vom Typ schwer zurecht gekommen.

Eine Konkurrenzseite verbreitet ebenso Unwahrheiten über X³ TC und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: PC Games ich bin schwer enttäuscht. Normalerweise Niveau gewöhnt, kommt bei diesem Testbericht nichts weiter als Schwachsinn heraus. Die grundlegende Steuerung ist in 10 Minuten begriffen und eines ist klar: bei einer Komplexität des Spiels, wie es sie bei X³ gibt, kann das Spiel nicht mit 10 Tasten gesteuert werden! 

Grüße


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Oktober 2008)

KONNAITN am 28.10.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ThoR65 am 28.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhhhhhhhhhm...... subjektiv trifft es genau. Und mit dem "gelogen": 
1) Handbuch Seite 21 Spiel speichern. Hat er wohl nicht gelesen. Oder er hat es im Unterbewußtsein nicht mitbekommen, was ich aber bezweifeln mag.
2) Drücke mal im Game die ESC Taste und gehe auf "Speichern". Wenn man eine Bergungsversicherung hat, kann man speichern. Hat man keine wird man in *Schrift und Sprache* darauf hingewiesen, das es nicht möglich ist zu speichern, da man keine BV hat.
Ich glaub nicht das der gute Mann *Taub* und *Blind* ist.

Fazit: Bei einem Test gehört das lesen des Handbuches dazu. Genauso das überprüfen der Menueelemente. Beides scheint nicht erfolgt zu sein. Soviel zum subjektiven Urteil.


----------



## kavoven (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 26.10.2008 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> kavoven am 26.10.2008 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es bei dir nicht für mehr reicht, als Beleidigungsversuche. Bestätigt mich nur weiter.

74% soll gut sein? Ich les mir meistens die Tests von Spielen unter 80 gar nicht durch...

Und wieso zeigst du mir Tests von Reunion? Es geht hier leider um Terran Conflict.


----------



## XIII13 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 28.10.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass es bei dir nicht für mehr reicht, als Beleidigungsversuche. Bestätigt mich nur weiter.


Oh, eigene kleine Welt trifft hier schon zu. Nennen wir es halt ausgedachte "Fakten".
Und das war kein Versuch, dich zu bleidigen. Wer etwas falsches schreibt hat es sich meistens ausgedacht, nicht wahr?  


> 74% soll gut sein? Ich les mir meistens die Tests von Spielen unter 80 gar nicht durch...


Das ist dein gutes Recht. Ich persönlich halte das einfach für sinnlos, da die Tester auch nur eine subjektive Meinung abgeben können und vielleicht andere Spiele mögen als ich. Aber fakt ist, das 74% noch gut ist, wenn auch untere Grenze. Ist auch eine keine unpassende Wertung, bei X muss man im allgemeinem schon etwas mit komplexeren Spielen anfangen können und es ist kein Spiel für jeden. Eben kein für die Massenkompatiblität degenerierter Nachfolger.


> Und wieso zeigst du mir Tests von Reunion? Es geht hier leider um Terran Conflict.


   Guter Witz, es ging zu dem Zeitpunkt um X3: Reunion ging. Ein bischen mehr nachdenken vor dem posten kann nicht schaden. Und auch wenn du es gleich wieder denkst, im letzten Satz habe ich dich nicht im mindesten beleidigt.


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Oktober 2008)

ThoR65 am 28.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 28.10.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deinem Fazit stimme ich ja durchaus zu, dass er diesen Punkt mit der Bergungsversicherung aber absichtlich verschwiegen hat, glaube ich aber trotzdem nicht.

Am besten wäre es Mick Schnelle würde hier einfach selbst Stellung nehmen. Das ist nach dieser massiven Kritik zwar vermutlich nicht wahnsinnig lustig, aber andere Redakteure machen das in ähnlichen Fällen ja auch.


----------



## KingRolk (1. November 2008)

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht muss ich sagen. Nach der guten Vorschau habe ich mich auf einen ausführlichen und informativen Test gefreut. Das war ich bei der PcGames bisher auch immer so gewohnt. Statt dessen sehe ich mich mit so einem Mist konfrontiert. Der Test strotzt nur so von inhaltlichen Fehlern, die alle negativ ausgelegt werden. Kein Wort über die vielen grossen und kleinen Verbesserungen die X3 Terran Conflict gegenüber X3 Reunion erfahren hat. Was ist denn jetzt mit der verbesserten Steuerung, der Staffelfunktion, der Enzyklopädie, dem Boardingteam, dem Missionsleitsystem etc. ? Bei anderen Spielen werden 3 neue Waffen und 5 neue Karten als grosse Innovation gefeiert und bei X3 Terran Conflict? Es gibt dutzende neue Schiffe, Sektoren, Waffen, Waren, Fabriken und Stationen. So etwas hätte mich schon interessiert, man muss ja denken TC ist eine Mogelpackung. Insgesamt tendiert der Informationsgehalt für Kenner der X-Reihe gegen Null und Neueinsteiger werden völlig unnötig abgeschreckt. Gross und breit wird darüber referiert, dass die Steuerung zu kompliziert sei. Höhepunkt dabei ist der Satz:“ Trotz verbesserter Steuerung ist Terran Conflict ein Musterbeispiel an Unzugänglichkeit.“ Ich sage dazu, ja die Steuerung ist komplex, aber genauso komplex sind auch die Möglichkeiten die man dadurch erhält. Kein Mensch kann erwarten, eine so umfangreiche Steuerung auf einem Joypad unterzubringen. Wenn das ginge, gäbe es mehr als nur ein zusammengestutztes Civilication für Konsole. Das man nur auf Stationen speichern kann und kein Tutorial vorhanden ist, ist auch falsch, wurde ja schon oft genug erwähnt. Die ach so schlimme 45 Minuten Verfolgermission lässt sich mit der Zeitbeschleunigertaste problemlos in 5-10 Minuten erledigen. Dann wird sich noch darüber aufgeregt, dass man am Ende der Mission angegriffen wird. Was bitte erwartet der Tester in einem Piratensektor? Das er zum Kaffeekränzchen eingeladen wird? Ich wurde übrigens nicht angegriffen, der Angriff war also kein gescriptetes sondern ein zufälliges Ereignis, was anderswo für gewöhnlich positiv bewertet wird. Von einer Kampagne Nr. 2 auf Seiten der Ausserirdischen ist noch die Rede. Sie soll natürlich kaum besser sein als die Terranische Kampagne. Dumm nur, dass es keine 2. Kampagne gibt. Es gibt verschiedene Startmöglichkeiten mit unterschiedlichen Startschiffen, Völkerrängen, Standorten und Kontoständen die alle in der „Terranischen“ Kampagne münden. Bei der sogenannten „Ausserirdischen“ Kampagne gibt es lediglich ein paar wenige Missionen vor der eigentlichen „Terranischen“ Kampagne zur Einführung. Das zeigt, wie ausführlich das Spiel getestet wurde und wie leichtfertig negatives im Test niedergeschrieben wurde. Um so einen Quatsch zu schreiben war Platz da, aber um zu erwähnen, dass es mehrere Nebenplots und Firmen mit eigenen Missionen und Rangsystem gibt nicht. In X3 Terran Conflict hat man die Möglichkeit, sich eine riesige Flotte mit  verschiedensten Frachtern, Personentransportern, leichten und schweren Kampfjägern, Bombern, Corvetten, Fregatten, Zerstörern und Trägerschiffen aufzubauen. Jedes Schiff kann man individuell ausrüsten, bewaffnen und auch selber fliegen. Und dann werden die Missionen als unfair bezeichnet! Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Ich frage mich echt, wie so ein Test zustande kommen konnte. Keine Zeit, Motivation, Willen oder einfach nur Unvermögen? Mag sein das ich auch etwas voreingenommen bin, aber das Spiel gehört eigentlich in die Genrereferenz (wie X3 Reunion) und nicht auf diese Art und Weise mit 64% niedergemacht.


----------



## Butterbemme (8. November 2008)

(sorry für Offensichtliches im folgenden, ich hab länger keine PCG und die Kommentare hier nicht gelesen. Und auch wenns anders klingt hab ich nicht wirklich was gegen Mick, es ist sein gutes Recht das Spiel schlecht zu finden)

Michael Schnelle? As in Mick Schnelle?! Nach eurem richtig guten und ausführlichen X3-Test habt ihr doch nicht wirklich die Person an Bord geholt, die das Spiel bei der Gamestar auf einer Seite derartig in Grund und Boden gewertet hat?


----------



## strelok78 (8. November 2008)

Dieser Test ist Schwachsinn! X3 TC ist eins der genialsten Spiele überhaupt. Wenn man SFI Fan ist und sich mal die Zeit nimmt das Spiel zu zocken wird Das zur Sucht. Ich kann nur sagen DANKE EGOSOFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zacharry (9. November 2008)

die spiele der x-reihe, die ich vom ersten bis zum letzten, also diesem titel liebte, sind für viele einfach nicht zeitgemäß. heutzutage möchte die merheit der spieler eben einfach schnelle und reibungslose action ohne langes eingewöhnen und mit simpler steuerung. wenn man der spielergemeinde einfach mal eine liste der unzähligen verschiedenen möglichkeiten darbietet, die X3 reunion geboten hatte, würden die meisten hellhörig werden. terran conflict setzt noch einen drauf und schafft die bis jetzt an möglichkeiten reichste version der X reihe, noch dazu optisch grandios in szene gesetzt.

das ein spieletester aber mit so einem "test" fast schon arbeitsverweigerung betreibt, ist schon bitter. ich finde es sehr schade, das viele spieler auf grund solcher "tests" nie in den genuss kommen werden, durch kreatives, flexibles und nahezu unbegrenztes spielen ein weltraumimperium aufstellen zu können, das individueller nicht sein kann. jeder sollte mal erfahren haben wie es ist, wenn nach langem handeln, produzieren und kämpfen das erste eigenen schlachtschiff, bildschirmfüllend aus den docks kommt. unvergleichlich. "durch der eigenen hände arbeit", kaum ein anderes spiel könnte diesen satz treffender verwenden. 


ich persönlich kaufe mir die x-spiele schon aus pronzip, weil ich weiß, ich bekomme qualität und was fürs köpfchen geboten. der einzige grund, warum terran conflict noch nicht auf meiner platte ist, ist die tatsache, dass mein imperium aus reunion kurz vor der vollendung steht und ich da noch reichlich zu tun habe. 
ich kann nur jedem an herz legen, reunion oder terran conflict eine chance zu geben und sich im großartigen X-universum einfach mal fallen zu  lassen. macht was ihr wollt, plant was ihr wollt, erlebt was ihr wollt, es gibt keine grenzen, wenn man sich entschließt, sich einfach mal darauf einzulassen. das ist für mich X. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Akkarim (10. November 2008)

Also mal eine Kleine, nun ja, Aufklärung zum ThemaTests:

Die meisten gemachten Test sind stark beeinflusst. Ob das bei PC-Tests auch so ist weiß ich nicht, nur bei z.B. Auto-Tests wuden volkommen unwichtige Details hervorgehoben um ein bestimmtes Produnkt zu Unterstützen. (Die meisten Autozeitshriften werden von Herstllern unterstützt, die dann meisten die Testergebinnese positiv hervortreten). Anderes Beispiel, als man einmal Panzer getestet hat wurde als Kreterium die Bequemlichkeit hiznugenommen, um das amerikanische Modell gewinnen zu lassen.
Genau so wird es bei einem Test von PC-Spielen wahrscheinlich nicht ablaufen, da die Anzahl der Publisher wesentlich größer ist, als die der gut laufenden PC-Zeitschriften und die Ergebnisse sich doch recht ähnlich sind. Nach welchen Kreterien die Test aber überhaupt in eine Zeitung kommen oder wie intensiv sie getestet wurden ist allerdings fraglich. 

Zum anderen ist fraglich in wie weit die Testkreterien selber überhaupt von Bedeutung sind, und in wie weit sie richtig gewichtet wurden. So haben Spiele wie Assassins Creed oder Crysis gute Benotungen bekommen, obwohl ihre Spieldauer zusammen bei nichtmal einem drittel von dem liegt, was X3 TC aufbringt, einfach nur weil sie eine gute Grafik besitzen und mit weniger als acht Tasten zu bedinen sind. 

Ein weiteres Beispiel für die nicht immer praxisbezogene Bewertung ist das Spiel "Paraworld". Gute Noten., kaum verkauft, wenig gespielt und gerade der Teil der als große Neuerung und unterschied zu anderen Spielen angegeben wurde wahr ein hauptgrund für viele es nicht zu spielen.

Ich persöhnlich würde eher für ein Spiel Geld ausgeben das etwas länger zum einsteigen braucht und villeicht etaws gewähnungsbedürftiger ist und dafür länger dauert als ein hochgelobtes High-Grafik-Spiel das keine zwei Nachmittage überdauert, aber das ist natürlich auch Geschmakssache ob man SPiele aus Prestige, Spielspaß oder Geldüberfluss Kauft und wie oft man Spielt.

Eine bitte hätte ich allerdings:
Wer die x-Reihe nicht kennt, sollte sich lieber nicht zu negativer Kritik herablassen, die auf Informationen des Artikels aus der PC-Games stammt, denn das was dort steht wahr schon bei x2 unsinn und ist es bei x3 TC immer noch.

Ich habe icht alle Sieten dieses Threads gelsen (keine Zeit  ) also wenn ich etwas, was schon hioert sthet wiederhole, bitte ich um Nachsicht.
Und außerdem bezieht sich die Kritik an den Tests in Spielezeitungen nicht nur auf die PCG.

|ach ja, schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler|


----------



## diggzakk (12. November 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht von pcgames.. wenn schon meckern und in den dreck ziehen, dann doch bitte auch ausführlicher.. dieser test ist doch wohl das lächerlichste was pcgames je fabriziert hat, kaum information, null transparenz, einseitige betrachtungsweise, kann doch nicht sein, dass aufgrund der inkompetenz eines schmutzschreiberlings, ich nun genau soviel über TC weiß wie vorher..nämlich kaum etwas mehr als dümmliche konstruktionslose kritik.. man kann seine meinung haben und auch vertreten, dann aber auch inhaltlich genauer und umfangreicher darlegen als dieses mickrige bisschen.. der typ verdient sein gehalt definitiv nicht, da hab ich die pcgames weit besser in erinnerung und mehr als eine erinnerung werd ich hier nicht mehr verschwenden, für so ein haufen abfall geb ich keinen müden taler mehr aus


----------



## Zacharry (16. November 2008)

diggzakk am 12.11.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab ich die pcgames weit besser in erinnerung und mehr als eine erinnerung werd ich hier nicht mehr verschwenden, für so ein haufen abfall geb ich keinen müden taler mehr aus



da muss ich dir inhaltlich leider recht geben. was die pcgames früher mal ausgemacht hat, nämlich kompetente, offene und uneingeschränkte berichte, ist dem mainstream gewichen. jeder noch so geistlose titel wird, den nötigen hype vorrausgesetzt, mitgehypet. inovation und fantasie sind bei pcgames nicht mehr erwünscht. im übrigen ist das auch bei allen anderen zeitschriften dieser art so. 

ich informiere mich persönlich nur noch in foren, wo spieler für spieler schreiben. eine zeitschrifft kaufe ich mir schon lange nicht mehr, da steht bei allen sowieso das selbe drin.


----------



## Akkarim (16. November 2008)

Zacharry am 16.11.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich informiere mich persönlich nur noch in foren, wo spieler für spieler schreiben. eine zeitschrifft kaufe ich mir schon lange nicht mehr, da steht bei allen sowieso das selbe drin.




Wozu auch kaufen? Wenn man wirklich mal was darin lesen will, geht man mal kurz hin, liest den Artikel durch und geht wieder. Meistens ist ja ehe nur einer, von 5 Artikeln interessant.


----------

